# Adaptar una web cam a un TV



## tipex (Feb 19, 2007)

hola , queria saber si se puede adaptar una webcam a un tv normal . Si se pudiera , la colocaría en un robot que estamos haciendo y lo verí en la tv mediante un transmisor. Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 19, 2007)

no se puede


----------



## xhackdavidx (Feb 20, 2007)

por supuesto que se puede, pero te costaria mucho mas trabajo y dinero que comprarte una de las que lla esta hechas


----------

